# [I'm Pregnant and... I'm a furry] Who wants to become the next embarrassment?



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 3, 2010)

http://forum.allfurfun.com/viewtopic.php?t=426

Sounds like the next another drama tsunami is coming soon to the Discovery Health near you.



> Hello,
> 
> My name is Michele Spinak and I work on a program you may be familiar with that airs on Discovery Health Channel called I'm Pregnant and...
> The show airs Tuesday nights at 9:30pm. Four out of our six episodes have aired. They have been very successful so we have been asked to gear up for a second season.
> ...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

what


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 3, 2010)

What do you mean "what", who wants to become the next exploited fur?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> What do you mean &quot;what&quot;, who wants to become the next exploited fur?



I do, where do I sign up?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2010)

Considering it's discovery health, it's not going to be that big of a deal.
Considering the thread linked "putting furry in a better light" it just(that's a big IF) might go well.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 4, 2010)

"I fursuit while pregnant, and I'm giving birth in fursuit as well. I'm going to scream just like a fox during birth"

"I'm going to lick the baby clean"

"and eat the placenta"


----------



## Takun (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol this can't be serious.  I hope it is though.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Saw this on Furtopia too. I think it's real.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope they have a stillbirth, whoever they are.  >:V


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

oh man...i cant see this ending well...


----------



## kashaki (Jan 4, 2010)

That sounds like a boring topic for the show. Unless the person decides to wear a fursuit throughout the entire pregnancy. Even giving birth in one.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

considering the high temp it would be in the fursuit i hope they dont...that might hurt the baby =(


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 4, 2010)

This makes no sense, what the hell would the big deal be?
That's like making a show called "I'M PREGNANT... AND AN ANIME ARTIST"


What the shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 4, 2010)

kashaki said:


> That sounds like a boring topic for the show. Unless the person decides to wear a fursuit throughout the entire pregnancy. Even giving birth in one.



If they're like a....kinda large majority of furries they won't think twice about it. LOL.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 4, 2010)

What.
What.
WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

YAY! a babyfur.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> YAY! a babyfur.


*begins to explode into ball of rage*
...Oh wait... Oh wow, aren't we feeling pun-ny. :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

So I want to see if I have this all straight

â€¢ The show is probably about being pregnant while being a part of certain lifestyles or subcultures.
â€¢ Therefore, in order to be relevant to the show, the lifestyle or culture would have to affect the pregnancy experience in some (likely moderate to major) way. 
â€¢ Therefore, the show wants to find a pregnant furry whose inclusion in the furry fandom actually affects their pregnancy experience in some way. 
â€¢ Therefore, they will find one of the idiot furries who takes it too seriously, without fail.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 4, 2010)

Clayton said:


> This makes no sense, what the hell would the big deal be?
> That's like making a show called "I'M PREGNANT... AND AN ANIME ARTIST"
> 
> 
> What the shit.



Are you seriously saying that some attention-whoring furries don't do shit that people would find shocking (AKA: Good for TV)?


----------



## MrBlack (Jan 4, 2010)

Retarded


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> â€¢ Therefore, they will find one of the idiot furries who takes it too seriously, without fail.


Hear ye! Hear ye!  Throwing stones for the to buy.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 4, 2010)

Fail: Everyone knows the very few female furries in the fandom prefer wimminz.


----------



## Takun (Jan 4, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Fail: Everyone knows the very few female furries in the fandom prefer wimminz.



You could put Basil under your shirt and pretend though!  Then you could have one very oversized puppy.  ._.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> You could put Basil under your shirt and pretend though! Then you could have one very oversized puppy. ._.


 
Lol, zomg and I could tell people that I had just given birth to an anthro X3 It'd be kind of weird taking my preggo belly for potty walks and feeding it kibbles


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> â€¢ Therefore, they will find one of the idiot furries who takes it too seriously, without fail.



step 1) become a kangaroo
step 2) have baby
step 3) carry baby around in pouch
step 4) appear on show
step 5) PROFIT!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> step 1) become a kangaroo
> step 2) have baby
> step 3) carry baby around in pouch
> step 4) appear on show
> step 5) PROFIT!!


That would actually be interesting


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn, why couldn't I be female?!  I could have had my 15 minutes of nationwide shame and made every furry hate me forever!  

Seriously, I think this is a joke.  The fact that it's posted elsewhere doesn't make it any less of a joke.

Hell, even if it's real and it airs it'll still be a joke, only a very, very bad one.


----------



## Ben (Jan 4, 2010)

It's probably too much to ask, but I really hope that someone who isn't an attention whore volunteers for this thing, just so the spotlight can be snatched away from some furry baby mama who got knocked up by her wall-eyed fox boyfriend. Rarely do well-adjusted people ever want to throw themselves to the thorns of reality TV, and really, furries already do too good a job at making themselves look awful.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> What do you mean "what", who wants to become the next exploited fur?


 
See, I would, but I make a fair bit of an arse out of myself as it is, so I don't need it...

So, ON WITH THE SHOW!!! (Next topic...)


----------



## Gray (Jan 4, 2010)

Seeing as I was pregnant last year, let me break it down for y'all.
Basically, you find out and your like 'OMG A baby! How cool!'. It takes a... week? Maybe less for the novelty to wear out when you notice your cloths? Yea, they're getting uncomfortable. Then, if your cheap, you do what I do and buy draw-string pant PJs instead of maternity cloths. then you sit around and wait. Perhaps you eat airheads and play video games like I did, or perhaps you actually spend money to go to classes.
then when they day comes you go to the hospital, pray to god they actually give you the epidural right {they didn't for me :/} and then scream and push and BAM you got yourself a baby.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 4, 2010)

Gray,

Did the furry fandom affect you at all?
i.e. Yiffing noises while making the baby, walking around like a non-human animal, did you eat the placenta?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's probably too much to ask, but I really hope that someone who isn't an attention whore volunteers for this thing, just so the spotlight can be snatched away from some furry baby mama who got knocked up by her wall-eyed fox boyfriend. Rarely do well-adjusted people ever want to throw themselves to the thorns of reality TV, and really, furries already do too good a job at making themselves look awful.


Yeah thread we need to find someone sane.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 4, 2010)

While furs may want someone sane to appear on the show, the media will always go for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 4, 2010)

I looked up this show and so far they've had, herion users, convicts, bipolor sufferers, a 55 year old, people with eating disorders, and the homeless.

If furry ends up in that list, I will laugh forever.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 4, 2010)

if i were pregnant, id do it JUST to rub it in their faces that we're all not fucked up *sigh* *gets prego and signs up*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> "I fursuit while pregnant, and I'm giving birth in fursuit as well. I'm going to scream just like a fox during birth"
> 
> "I'm going to lick the baby clean"
> 
> "and eat the placenta"



oh god. this.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

Gray said:


> Seeing as I was pregnant last year, let me break it down for y'all.
> Basically, you find out and your like 'OMG A baby! How cool!'. It takes a... week? Maybe less for the novelty to wear out when you notice your cloths? Yea, they're getting uncomfortable. Then, if your cheap, you do what I do and buy draw-string pant PJs instead of maternity cloths. then you sit around and wait. Perhaps you eat airheads and play video games like I did, or perhaps you actually spend money to go to classes.
> then when they day comes you go to the hospital, pray to god they actually give you the epidural right {they didn't for me :/} and then scream and push and BAM you got yourself a baby.



did you eat the baby?


----------



## Gray (Jan 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Gray,
> 
> Did the furry fandom affect you at all?
> i.e. Yiffing noises while making the baby, walking around like a non-human animal, did you eat the placenta?



No... Only slightly fandom related thing I ever did was punch my husband in the gut for using the word 'Yiff' and I do that on a regular basis.

And no, I didn't eat the baby. After going into birth with no pain killers, and havng a 4k bill, I decided that's a bit much to spend on a light snack.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

*reads* I'm so glad I'm no longer a chat mod right now XD. Still can't believe what went on during that tyra banks show.


Nargle said:


> Lol, zomg and I could tell people that I had just given birth to an anthro X3 It'd be kind of weird taking my preggo belly for potty walks and feeding it kibbles



this made me cackle XD


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 4, 2010)

I ...want to watch this.


----------



## Karali (Jan 5, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> "I fursuit while pregnant, and I'm giving birth in fursuit as well. I'm going to scream just like a fox during birth"
> 
> "I'm going to lick the baby clean"
> 
> "and eat the placenta"



Oh jesus I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.

_*Crying.*_


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> Seeing as I was pregnant last year, let me break it down for y'all.
> Basically, you find out and your like 'OMG A baby! How cool!'. It takes a... week? Maybe less for the novelty to wear out when you notice your cloths? Yea, they're getting uncomfortable. Then, if your cheap, you do what I do and buy draw-string pant PJs instead of maternity cloths. then you sit around and wait. Perhaps you eat airheads and play video games like I did, or perhaps you actually spend money to go to classes.
> then when they day comes you go to the hospital, pray to god they actually give you the epidural right {they didn't for me :/} and then scream and push and BAM you got yourself a baby.



I was aroused by your tale.  Is that wrong?


----------

